# greeting brothers



## draekell (Jun 29, 2011)

hello brethern i'm new to M.O.T happy to be here i am Prince Hall and am craving knowledge


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. I am sure you will enjoy your time here.


----------



## Benton (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome! This is a great community, and I hope you enjoy your stay. We have a number of very active and knowledgable PHA brothers on the boards, so I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 29, 2011)

Greetings brother.


----------



## miked1906 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Greetings brothers!!*

I am also new to this site.  I must say I'm very impressed and look forward to the discussions...


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 30, 2011)

draekell said:


> hello brethern i'm new to M.O.T happy to be here i am Prince Hall and am craving knowledge


 
You have come to an awesome place, welcome to the forums.


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Greetings brothers!!*



miked1906 said:


> I am also new to this site.  I must say I'm very impressed and look forward to the discussions...



Welcome and jump in to the discussions!


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Greetings brothers!!*



miked1906 said:


> I am also new to this site. I must say I'm very impressed and look forward to the discussions



Welcome brother.  Your input will be valued.


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome, hope to see you around the boards.


----------

